# New Deposit Account With Anglo Irish



## rochs (7 Feb 2009)

I am thinking of Moving €150,000 in a Term Deposit account @3% with AIB to Anglo Irish 12 Month Term Deposit @5.25% is this a safe move.

rochs


----------



## redtaz (7 Feb 2009)

Hi Rochs, you could give the Financial Regulator a call to check. We had money on deposit with last year with Anglo. The accounts matured at the turn of the year and we are now deliberating, like yourself, whether or not to lock it in for another year. According to the FR, all deposits are guaranteed by the state until midnight on the 28th September 2010. The date may not be quite correct, but it is around that time anyway. The FR's numbe ris the centre pages of the phone book and they are really helpful. Good luck.


----------



## rochs (7 Feb 2009)

Thanks,     redtaz

regards rochs


----------



## Lightning (7 Feb 2009)

rochs said:


> I am thinking of Moving €150,000 in a Term Deposit account @3% with AIB to Anglo Irish 12 Month Term Deposit @5.25% is this a safe move.



Your deposit is 100% guaranteed by the Irish state. 

You could also consider the Investec term deposit at 5.58% for 6 months.


----------



## redtaz (8 Feb 2009)

yeah, but Investec is backed by the British Financial Controller or whatever they're called over there..........do you really want to risk your few bob over there? I suppose it couldn't be much worse than here though hey?!


----------



## gammarid (9 Feb 2009)

Isn’t the state Guarantee to a max of 100k, that would leave an overhang of 50k??

With regard to the scheme – people are talking about the strength of some institutions versus others – but surely that is not relevant, bar getting caught up in the red-tape of reclaiming your cash, your money is as save in EBS as AIB, or an Post for that matter which is sate guaranteed (probably to >100k though).

I have some cash with FA and some a couple of the Irish banks, which gives me a bit of comfort.  Also, if the whole thing goes even further belly up and people are trying to cash in on guarantees, there is a surely going to pressure on each country to look after its own citizens first?????

I have read what people have said about rabo – and understand they have a AAA rating, but again if it goes nuclear, they don’t even have brach you can call up to (bar their HQ in IFSC).


----------



## PaddyW (10 Feb 2009)

Gammarid, Anglo is now nationalised. It is fully backed by the Irish Goverment for all deposits.

5 others are also covered for all deposits by the gverment guarantee.


----------



## Lightning (10 Feb 2009)

redtaz said:


> yeah, but Investec is backed by the British Financial Controller or whatever they're called over there..........do you really want to risk your few bob over there? I suppose it couldn't be much worse than here though hey?!



50,000 GBP is guaranteed by the UK state. It's Safe.


----------



## irishlinks (10 Feb 2009)

fungus said:


> 50,000 GBP is guaranteed by the UK state. It's Safe.



But he's got 150k Euro ....

Maybe split it - then you've even less chance of losing any money.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Feb 2009)

Just put the money in Irish Life and Permanent and ask them to pass it on for you!


----------



## anotherdub (10 Feb 2009)

theresa1 said:


> Just put the money in Irish Life and Permanent and ask them to pass it on for you!



Apparently IL&P get a very good rate of return with Anglo.


----------



## Joody1 (11 Feb 2009)

Is the Anglo Irish now more safe than the rest of the banks because it is nationalised?


----------



## anotherdub (11 Feb 2009)

gammarid said:


> Isn’t the state Guarantee to a max of 100k, that would leave an overhang of 50k??



 
ALL deposits in the six Irish institutions (as well as Postbank and others who joined later) are covered from 30th September 2008.  The €100k figure was from earlier that month.


----------



## anotherdub (11 Feb 2009)

gammarid said:


> Isn’t the state Guarantee to a max of 100k, that would leave an overhang of 50k??



 
ALL deposits in the six Irish institutions (as well as Postbank and others who joined later) are covered from 30th September 2008.  The €100k figure was from earlier that month.




Joody1 said:


> Is the Anglo Irish now more safe than the rest of the banks because it is nationalised?



see above


----------

